# Not again!!



## wildmaven (Nov 7, 2007)

Is there one type of pro photo you'd love to never, ever see again?

For me, it's messy baby face photos. :er:

Marian


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 7, 2007)

Babies in giant teacups - that or the baby with the white blanket draped over their head... why oh why?


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 7, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Babies in giant teacups - that or the baby with the white blanket draped over their head... why oh why?


 
Hahhahaha......where would you even GET those silly teacups. 

.


----------



## lasershot (Nov 7, 2007)

sillyteacups.com of course! 

LOL, I think the world has had enough myspace poses... You know the ones when teens do an aerial photo kind of?


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 7, 2007)

Apparently in the garden department of Walmart... they are 'cute' and I am sure mom's will be delighted (as it is kind of Anne Geddes-ish) however... I think that faze has hit its prime and tumbled downhill


----------



## Rrr3319 (Nov 8, 2007)

_Quote: they are 'cute' and I am sure mom's will be delighted (as it is kind of Anne Geddes-ish) however... I think that faze has hit its prime and tumbled downhill_



Can we add babies dressed as flowers to that category?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 8, 2007)

looks like babies are not really out favourites here


----------



## nossie (Nov 8, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> looks like babies are not really out favourites here


 
Yeah I hate the "Baby holding a chainsaw with smoke puffing from the exhaust in a Rambo machine gun stance with spots of blood on the baby's face" pose.  

It just bugs me because you know that the baby is not strong enough to hold a chainsaw with a proper motor and long blade.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 8, 2007)

nossie said:


> It just bugs me because you know that the baby is not strong enough to hold a chainsaw with a proper motor and long blade.



It just might be a special baby-tailored chainsaw ... :lmao:

just kidding, I totally understand what you mean.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

Silhouetted babies looking wistfully into the sunset - such a cliche...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually, family ports for the Christmas card is probably it... ugh!


----------



## Rrr3319 (Nov 8, 2007)

nossie said:


> Yeah I hate the "Baby holding a chainsaw with smoke puffing from the exhaust in a Rambo machine gun stance with spots of blood on the baby's face" pose.
> 
> It just bugs me because you know that the baby is not strong enough to hold a chainsaw with a proper motor and long blade.


 



I agree, it's a child-sized hatchet or nothing.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 8, 2007)

High school seniors leaning against giant numbers.  WHO ever thought THAT was a good idea?


----------



## zendianah (Nov 8, 2007)

nossie said:


> Yeah I hate the "Baby holding a chainsaw with smoke puffing from the exhaust in a Rambo machine gun stance with spots of blood on the baby's face" pose.
> 
> It just bugs me because you know that the baby is not strong enough to hold a chainsaw with a proper motor and long blade.


 

Really?  Thats my favorite pose !!! tee he. Ok thats really funny and descriptive. I love it!


----------



## nossie (Nov 8, 2007)

> Yeah I hate the "Baby holding a chainsaw with smoke puffing from the exhaust in a Rambo machine gun stance with spots of blood on the baby's face" pose.


 
Same goes for variations on the theme such as wearing the bandana and fashioning an arrow from a stick with a bowie knife while chewing on a smouldering cigar stub.

It really ticks me off that one.  You just know there's no way he can ever afford a cuban.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Nov 8, 2007)

Now you're just attacking the classics.  The only reason I ever want children is for that arrow-making cigar shot!  Though I was hoping to put the stick-carving child into the much-loved giant teacup after messing up the face with chocolate cake and sending it to all my relatives, acquaintances, and former co-workers on a Christmas card.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 8, 2007)

Rrr3319 said:


> Now you're just attacking the classics. The only reason I ever want children is for that arrow-making cigar shot! Though I was hoping to put the stick-carving child into the much-loved giant teacup after messing up the face with chocolate cake and sending it to all my relatives, acquaintances, and former co-workers on a Christmas card.


 
Actually, you might be onto something there.... :lmao:


----------



## dpolston (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm voting for the Olan Mills Family style portrait. "Dad... sit on this stool, mom stand behind him...." C'Mon, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

Baby in a giant teacup is an awesome idea, but babies in a giant teacup is an even better idea!


----------



## Rrr3319 (Nov 12, 2007)

dpolston said:


> I'm voting for the Olan Mills Family style portrait. "Dad... sit on this stool, mom stand behind him...." C'Mon, you know what I'm talking about.


 

No no...You have to have Dad in back, with hands stiffly placed; one on Mom's shoulder and one on Brother's.


----------



## Skyhawk (Nov 12, 2007)

Pets in costumes shots.

Jeff


----------



## nossie (Nov 12, 2007)

Skyhawk said:


> Pets in costumes shots.
> 
> Jeff


 
That reminds me... Baby skinning a dead rabbit with bowie knife and more dead rabbits (usually fake) hanging up in the background to drip out.

Fake rabbits in the background?!  I mean c'mon people.


----------



## bellacat (Nov 12, 2007)

you guys are totally forgetting the mug shot portraits and the funky dance/prom photos


----------



## Rrr3319 (Nov 12, 2007)

Then there's always those people who find themselves in agroup of three and have to do the hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil thing.  I think there's at least one in each of my high school yearbooks...

Some with fake dead rabbits in the background.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 12, 2007)

lasershot said:


> sillyteacups.com of course!


 
OMG, I just typed that in and it's an actual site!! Bwahahhaahhaah.... I thought you were making it up!


----------



## Rrr3319 (Nov 12, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> OMG, I just typed that in and it's an actual site!! Bwahahhaahhaah.... I thought you were making it up!


 

oh. my. god.
i must say though, i'm pretty disappointed.  their teacups aren't silly at all.  and they seem to be normal sized.  you'd have to have a pretty small baby to fit in there.


----------



## nossie (Nov 12, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> OMG, I just typed that in and it's an actual site!! Bwahahhaahhaah.... I thought you were making it up!


 
Well kinda... it's a scripted site that just shows you lots of ads from google but it doesn't look like google.  So they get paid referel commission and the poor store owners get the bill.  
It's a bad thing.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Nov 15, 2007)

ohhhh my....
my coworker has a picture of her niece dressed as a flower as her desktop wallpaper (with giant watermark over it btw...) but another coworker asked about it and started going crazy "oh, that's your niece, i thought it was an anne geddes picture, that's just a wonderful picture. how amazing!!!" 

children dressed as flowers make me want to cry. and not in a good way.
uke-rig:


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 15, 2007)

Rrr3319 said:


> children dressed as flowers make me want to cry. and not in a good way.
> uke-rig:




Me too, almost as bad as pets dressed like children ...


----------



## Rrr3319 (Nov 15, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Me too, almost as bad as pets dressed like children ...


 
it makes me feel inadequate when pets are better dressed than i am.


----------

